# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Unsere neue Küche

## Siamfan

Eigentlich gibt nur der alte Gasherd den Geist auf. 

Dle neue Kochfläche mit drei Flammen haben wir gestern gekauft. 
Dazu zu dicke Platten 60*120cm.

Und eine Holzplatte

mit der ich einen Unterschrankbauen will.

Ich habe die Kinder (12+ 14) mit eingebunden,  was ihnen richtig Spaß gemacht hat.  
Sie haben erstmal aus der Pappe, in der die Abdeckplatten eingepackt waren,  eine Schablone geschnitten. 
Dann haben wir alles aufgemessen und sie haben vor das nun auf die große Holzplatte zu übertragen.

----------


## Siamfan

Die Beiden haben das alles aufgezeichnet und ich habe es ausgeschnitten. 



In der Zwischenzeit war meine Frau auf dem alten Herd für heute Abend am Kochen,  wodurch wir erstmal Pause haben. 
Ich hatte gestern schon den Schlauch von der Gasflasche neu verlegt,  wodurch er nicht mehrzu sehen ist. 
Da unser Haus auch mal ein Goldladen war,  mußte ich da auch noch etwas von der alten Scherentür entfernen.
Es läuft bis jetzt gut,  meiner Frau natürlich zu langsam. 

Den Kindern macht es viel Spaß und sie lernen viel. 
Insbesondere die Tochter ist voll bei der Sache.  Morgen muß der Sohn in die Schule und sie freut, wenn sie mir alleine helfen kann.  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Die Phase ist irgendwie verschüttet gegangen!? 
Dachte eigentlich,  ich hätte sie gepostet!?

----------


## Siamfan

Wir waren heute fleißig:


Da war sogar schon der Gasofen mit 3Kochstellen drin

----------


## Siamfan

So,  ich denke,  morgen wird das fertig.

----------


## wein4tler

Dann halte Dich ran, sonst bekommst Du zu Silvester keinen Braten.

----------


## Siamfan

> Dann halte Dich ran, sonst bekommst Du zu Silvester keinen Braten.


Braten!?   :: 
Bei uns (Hessen) gab es immer Rippchen mit Sauerkraut. 

Der alte Ofen funzt noch mit 1,5 Flammen.  Und der Backofen geht auch noch! 
Deswegen bleibt das Teil auch stehen,  angeschlossen an der Reserve-Gasflasche. 
Die beiden anderen Geräte funktionieren mit Strom und reichen eigentlich auch um satt zu werden.

----------


## Siamfan

So, kochen geht schon. 
Die Wand über der kochstelle kann ich auch noch nächstes Jahr streichen.

----------


## wein4tler

Oder Fliesen legen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Die Steckdose unterhalb der Dunstabzugshaube, also voll im Küchen Dampf, ist so gewollt?

----------


## Siamfan

Die Steckdose war bei unserem Einzug schon. 
Vorm Einzug hatte ich die Wand (Küche)  grün gestrichen. 
Als wir dann eingezogen sind,  konnte ich die Deckelklappe vom Gasherd nicht hochmachen.  Deswegen habe ich die Steckdose etwas höhergelegt. Sieht man auf den Bildern. 

Das Haus hat übrigens unendlich viele Steckdosen mit guter Verkabelung. Jedesmal wenn ich anfange zu zählen,  vergesse/ übersehe ich 1 oder Zwei. 
 In den Treppenhäusern und Fluren hat es sogar Wechselschalter. 
Merkwürdig ist diese Zwischenwand (Doppelhaus), die man überall auf den Bildern sieht. Das sind wohl Rigips-Platten (?!?). Links neben dem Ofen,  ist sogar geplättet. 
Aber das ist überwiegend hohl und ich habe noch kein System/ Plan gefunden was dahinter ist. 
Meine Frau wollte unbedingt diese Dunstabzugshaube. 
Ich war echt froh als ich die Halterung für das Teil fest hatte. 

Die Steckdose verlegen,  da hatte ich unter diesen Voraussetzungen, echt keinen Bock mehr drauf. So,  ich denke,  jetzt ist die Farbe trocken. 


Mit vereinten Kräften,  haben wir es doch noch dieses Jahr geschafft. Vor allem meine Tochter war sehr eifrig. 
Mit Resten habe ich dann auch noch Lücken geschlossen. 
Also,  dafür,  daß ich Beamter war,  denke ich,  unser Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.  :: 
Die Gasbrennereinheit kann man auch frei aufstellen,  kommt aus D und wurde vermutlich in China zusammengebaut.

----------


## Siamfan

Unsere Küchenchefin ist immer noch voll zufrieden!  :: 
Das Gerät ist technisch super und die Reinigung ist viel einfacher als bei dem alten Herd. 
Der ist aber noch da,  wegen dem Backofen.

----------

